# New camera @ 20k



## omega44-xt (Jan 20, 2015)

I want to buy a new camera for my dad, which should be comfortable to handle but should also produce great images. 
Size shouldn't be as large as DSLRs.
*Budget <20k*
*Preferred choice of Brand: Sony, Canon, Nikon (no hate aganist others)
Panorama mode required, Depth of field(optional)*

Shortlisted camera:
Sony Cyber-shot DSC-WX350
Canon PowerShot SX700 HS
Nikon Coolpix S9700

I will buy it from local shops or online from India only. So suggest accordingly


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 21, 2015)

I just did a search on this...best will be fuji XQ1 ...awesome pic quality ...else if u want more zoom and simple P&S get sony WX350


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 21, 2015)

For great images in a compact body go for Panasonic Lumix GF3. If bought within 23 January from Flipkart with an HDFC card you get a Rs 2K cash back instantly.


----------



## nac (Jan 21, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> Sony Cyber-shot DSC-WX350
> Canon PowerShot SX700 HS


Between the two, I would go for SX700.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 21, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> For great images in a compact body go for Panasonic Lumix GF3. If bought within 23 January from Flipkart with an HDFC card you get a Rs 2K cash back instantly.


Mirrorless camera..... Sounds interesting !!! But my budget is strictly within 20k, also I don't know anyone with HDFC card & it's out of stock

- - - Updated - - -



sujoyp said:


> I just did a search on this...best will be fuji XQ1 ...awesome pic quality ...else if u want more zoom and simple P&S get sony WX350



My dad likes taking photos, tweaking settings but he's not into editing pics after taking the shot, so RAW support isn't needed. Also I personally think he would prefer Sony, Nikon or a Canon camera

- - - Updated - - -



nac said:


> Between the two, I would go for SX700.



I'm also thinking of that one, but does it have panorama mode ?


----------



## nac (Jan 21, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> I'm also thinking of that one, but does it have panorama mode ?


I don't think so. If it has, I don't think it would be as good as Sony. Don't make this as a deal breaker. If you want to have a camera with Panorama, check HX60V.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 21, 2015)

HX60V is great & it's available at Amazon @ 20.4k

So, finally I'm going to ask my dad to choose between HX60V & S9700(16.4k)
Nikon S9700 vs Sony DSC-HX50V - Our Analysis


----------



## nac (Jan 22, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> HX60V is great & it's available at Amazon @ 20.4k
> 
> So, finally I'm going to ask my dad to choose between HX60V & S9700(16.4k)
> Nikon S9700 vs Sony DSC-HX50V - Our Analysis


Nikon S series travel zoom don't have manual exposure controls which your dad would use. Better stick with Sony HX60 or Canon SX700.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 22, 2015)

You got to select the order of preference what you want on a higher note is what should be at the top of the list be it panorama, macro or anything else and ten decide.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 22, 2015)

My dad's priorities which he mentioned(priority wise listed):
1. Good image quality
2. Panorama mode (he currently uses Galaxy S2 for pano)
3. Small form factor
4. Price under 20k
5. Manual controls

HX60V is satisfies everything except price. Amazon bumped up it's price to 21.4k overnight. Local stores are costlier. Ebay has a good deal @ 19.6k
Sony Cybershot HX60V 20 4 Megapixels Digital Camera Black | eBay

He likes HX60v, just concerned about from where to buy


----------



## $hadow (Jan 22, 2015)

I have a theory better pay more and get it from a reputed seller. And since these manufacturers have stopped giving online warranty I won't advise going for eBay. Better pay a bit more and get it from fk or Amazon.


----------



## nac (Jan 26, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> Ebay has a good deal @ 19.6k
> Sony Cybershot HX60V 20 4 Megapixels Digital Camera Black | eBay
> He likes HX60v, just concerned about from where to buy


Seller's rating is good. I wouldn't hesitate to buy from this seller.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 9, 2015)

My dad received the camera today n he's satisfied with it .....


----------



## $hadow (Feb 9, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> My dad received the camera today n he's satisfied with it .....



Congo on your purchase man.


----------



## nac (Feb 10, 2015)

Congrats...

You're the first one here, I guess. Share some of the photographs.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 10, 2015)

nac said:


> Congrats...
> 
> You're the first one here, I guess. Share some of the photographs.



Will try to, as I'm in my college....


----------

